# router for 2000 sq feet house



## ramy91 (Aug 31, 2021)

My relative has shifted to new house which  has layout as shown in below figure. The orange circle indicate location of router. It 4 bedrooms and about 2000 sq feet. Can you suggest what dual band router can provide fair coverage in this case. I checked a few on amazon but not sure what to opt for. Cost not above 8000 hopefuly.

*i.imgur.com/r0eliP2.png


----------



## ramy91 (Sep 1, 2021)

any inputs from anyone


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2021)

@whitestar_999 @quicky008 please help here


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 1, 2021)

i recommended the foll router (Based on user reviews) to someone who lives in a 2 storied house:

TP link AC1200

So far his experience has been satisfactory and the coverage that he's been getting is pretty good-the OP could check this one out.


----------



## ramy91 (Sep 2, 2021)

thanks friends.will check it


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2021)

I have concluded that the best way to increase range at cheapest cost is by using a wds feature enabled wifi router as wireless extender. For reference many cheap tplink routers which earlier used to have this wds feature don't have it anymore in their latest hardware versions. Currently the cheapest gigabit router with wds option available is tplink archer c6/a6. Though tenda ac10 also has it but their implementation of wds is a bit different making it more difficult to configure compared to tplink. You can get two such routers & place them on same floor or one on each floor & this setup will cover more area than any single router costing even 6-7k in most cases.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 3, 2021)

In my case, Wds was not stable and required to be set up everytime it boots. For some reason it didn't connect on boot. 

I ended up buying a 15meter cat6 cable and hardwired it. I used hdpe coated single core with sf/ftp layer as I wired it through the internal circuit of house instead of running on wall, so all this was needed to prevent crosstalk.


----------



## ramy91 (Sep 4, 2021)

all this went over my head. dont know abt wds feature. will google or ask my relative to talk to someone who know such thing.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2021)

Both very good solutions, op you should research a bit more before deciding


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> In my case, Wds was not stable and required to be set up everytime it boots. For some reason it didn't connect on boot.
> 
> I ended up buying a 15meter cat6 cable and hardwired it. I used hdpe coated single core with sf/ftp layer as I wired it through the internal circuit of house instead of running on wall, so all this was needed to prevent crosstalk.


Which routers you use?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2021)

ramy91 said:


> all this went over my head. dont know abt wds feature. will google or ask my relative to talk to someone who know such thing.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which routers you use?



TP link c6 Ac1200, ver3.20


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> TP link c6 Ac1200, ver3.20


And what problem you faced exactly while connecting two of them via wds. I recently remotely configured an archer c6 to extend wifi network from airtel xstream router at a friend's home & though it took time but once configured it worked smoothly.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 7, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> And what problem you faced exactly while connecting two of them via wds. I recently remotely configured an archer c6 to extend wifi network from airtel xstream router at a friend's home & though it took time but once configured it worked smoothly.



The next time you boot your device it won't connect with the network and needs to be setup each time.


----------



## ramy91 (Sep 7, 2021)

getting bit idea. does wds reduce speed.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 7, 2021)

I don't think WDS Bridging is good option . You will not get respectable speeds on wireless using WDS bridging. That is just repeating the signal.WDS is just a simplified repeater mode. It has all the drawbacks of using a repeater. WDS/repeaters cut your WiFi bandwidth in half, and it is half of whatever signal they can get, not half of the theoretical max. Also by being on the same channel they cause interference.

AP Mode > One 8K Router .
You need to use any extra routers in AP (access point) mode to get good speeds. This requires a wired connection back to the main router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> The next time you boot your device it won't connect with the network and needs to be setup each time.


I am using two archer C20 connected via wds & no such issue, are you sure you setup channels correctly because for wds to work both routers must always have same channel link.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> I don't think WDS Bridging is good option . You will not get respectable speeds on wireless using WDS bridging. That is just repeating the signal.WDS is just a simplified repeater mode. It has all the drawbacks of using a repeater. WDS/repeaters cut your WiFi bandwidth in half, and it is half of whatever signal they can get, not half of the theoretical max. Also by being on the same channel they cause interference.
> 
> AP Mode > One 8K Router .
> You need to use any extra routers in AP (access point) mode to get good speeds. This requires a wired connection back to the main router.


See my above post, using same setup & getting full 100mbps speed on my 100mbps net connection. Also you are wrong, wds is wireless extender & not wireless repeater which you are talking about.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 8, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am using two archer C20 connected via wds & no such issue, are you sure you setup channels correctly because for wds to work both routers must always have same channel link.



Yes, infact there is no problem once it is connected and working. It can keep working the whole day without problem but the on powering in the next day, it does not connect and wds needs to be re-established. I get around 60-70 speed on a 100mbps connection so that too is good considering the bridging is done wirelessly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yes, infact there is no problem once it is connected and working. It can keep working the whole day without problem but the on powering in the next day, it does not connect and wds needs to be re-established. I get around 60-70 speed on a 100mbps connection so that too is good considering the bridging is done wirelessly.


Here I have no such issue with two archer C20, even if I reboot the primary or secondary router the wds connection stays.


----------



## ramy91 (Sep 10, 2021)

Ok still some more doubts. In wds will there be two network or one. I move from near of one router to near to second one will the mobile phone or laptop switch from one to second with some gaps in between? Smtime when I browse I don’t know why but browser stops and say network change detected. Will something similar happen to wds?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2021)

ramy91 said:


> Ok still some more doubts. In wds will there be two network or one. I move from near of one router to near to second one will the mobile phone or laptop switch from one to second with some gaps in between? Smtime when I browse I don’t know why but browser stops and say network change detected. Will something similar happen to wds?


In case of wds there will be two networks, one from primary router & one from secondary router. Ideally you should use wds on 2 floors with primary router covering one floor & secondary router covering other floor. Also that network change msg is because of switching between wifi & 4g network, when you switch between 2 different wifi networks of same internet connection then it is not practically noticeable.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 12, 2021)

I dont know how its done but my university routers are connected using lan cable and even though there are multiple routers I through out the network I only see one wifi network ...


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> I dont know how its done but my university routers are connected using lan cable and even though there are multiple routers I through out the network I only see one wifi network ...


Mesh routers, most likely. TP-Link Deco M4 costs like 8k for 2 routers. Deco E4 lacks 1 Gbps LAN port. Also, big universities or offices use high-end Cisco stuff many times, which are more expensive.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 12, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> I dont know how its done but my university routers are connected using lan cable and even though there are multiple routers I through out the network I only see one wifi network ...


as far as i remember when it is connected with lan cables, it is the same network configured in all of them


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> as far as i remember when it is connected with lan cables, it is the same network configured in all of them


Only if the mode configured is repeater & not extender.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 13, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> I dont know how its done but my university routers are connected using lan cable and even though there are multiple routers I through out the network I only see one wifi network ...



That does not seems like mesh, as mesh is mostly wireless. It seems like they have wired all these routers in AP mode and connected them to a main switch. This can be achieved pretty easily.

What's more interesting is if you have something like unifi dreammachine pro along with there Poe switch, you can wire APs without any hassle with just 1 wire as it supports Poe. You can also wire Poe cameras to the switch itself which is really great for these applications. The AP along with cameras and other smart home gadgets can be great but the minimum setup for this cost around 1.3lakhs in India!!!!!! Just because of customs etc. And so is only good for enterprises.


----------

